# Roosevelt Sling Shot Review



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

I recently got a *Roosevelt Custom Sling Sho*t from *Flippinout* and I must say this is a real
custom piece and shoots as well as any sling shot I own right out of the box.

Here's a few pics of this *BEAUTY:*

















This pic shows the layers nicely:









You would hardly ever know the *outer layer is leather* because it's fairly hard and blends perfect with the wood.

The size of the sling shot is not too small and not too large and fits the hand like a glove. 5-1/2" long.
4-1/4" wide with 2-1/2" between the forks.

*Comes with Gold Thera-Bands* and a* very nice leather pouch* that hugs your ammo nicely.

Ver*y light weight.* Fits in the average pocket and I would guess it would* last a lifetime.*

Whether you're a target shooter, plinker, hunter or just want a museum quality piece to add to your
collection,* look no further than the Roosevelt.*

*I'm extremely HAPPY* I purchased this sling shot! Nathan's *service was FAST*, professional and a *great*
*price* considering the quality of his work.

If you're going to the *ECST this weekend* and Nathan has any for sale, I would* grab one for sure!*

Don't believe me? I'm sure he'll have one for those interested to try out. *If you shoot it, you'll buy it!*
*Nearly guarantee it!!!*

I have a *Sumac Natural* I also got from Nathan that I was going to include in this review but it is such a
*NICE sling shot* on its own that it deserves a separate review for sure. Probably the *MOST STUNNING*
*sling shot *I'll ever own. Wait and see in my coming review this weekend.

*Thanks* for taking the time to read my review of one of* Flippinout's Custom Sling Shots!!!*


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That really is beautiful!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It doesnt get much better than that!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that is a beauty


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I am so glad it shoots well for you Slingman. It will only get better looking with age and use. Hopefully, you can pass it on to future generations, as it is built to last!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thats a real beut


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

I'm amazed at the workmanship of folks like Nathan and Jim. These guys are so meticulous in their work and it takes so long to make one of these master pieces. The prices that these things go for are a bargain compared to the work put into it.


----------

